# Sunroof exploded this morning.



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

Axel61 said:


> This is a Factory defect and BMW can be held liable if someone gets hurt
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using BimmerApp mobile app


While I'm not disagreeing with you, historically BMW has claimed no responsibility and forced the owner to go through insurance or pay out of pocket.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

wow that sucks!!


----------



## Felt5000 (Jan 27, 2013)

I picked it up from the dealership Wednesday afternoon. No charge for the replacement.

The paper given to me states "customer states sunroof exploded, confirmed customers concern. Determined sunroof shattered due to faulty manufacturing"

The vehicle is still under warranty. They had it for 4 days, so I would imagine the labor costs would be outrageous. 

The roof works perfect. That's all for now.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

REST my case factory DEFECT!!!!


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome. Glad to hear that BMWNA is finally replacing these under warranty!


----------

